# blank framebuffer console when booting

## vvale

Hello

I have compiled with VESA support and VESAFB driver type. Also removed support for in-kernel nvidida drivers.

Here is my grub line:

kernel /boot/2620r7 root=/dev/hda7 vga=0x318 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap

That should be it... when I boot screen is blank before going into graphics mode. If I remove everything form vga and onwards it defaults into some low resolution mode.

What's up?

Thanks for any suggestions!

----------

## Cal

kernel /boot/2620r7 root=/dev/hda7 vga=0x318 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap

I had the same problem. Get rid of the vga=0x318 and put the resolution in the vesafb options like this: video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr:4,1024x768-16@60

Or whatever resolution, refresh rate and bit depth you want. That's how I fixed it anyway, hope it helps.

Cal

----------

## vvale

Thanks for your comments.

Text shows up when I remove vga-statement but not at the specified resolution, that is a resolution of 800x600 or something.

kernel /boot/2620r7 root=/dev/hda7 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1024x768-32@85

I used the following line on kernel 2618r2 and it worked then:

kernel /boot/2618genr2 root=/dev/hda7 vga=0x318 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1024x768-32@85

Even though the above is not correct as the manual actually says that mode line 1024x768-32@85 only works with vesafb-tng and I use vesafb because I have amd64.

So I suspect there is something missing in my kernel config...

----------

## midnite

when i was installing Gentoo with the minimal CD, the font was small, neat and tidy, and the most important is i can read more lines and columns in my screen. i used probably the most updated kernel - 2.6.20-r5.

In fact this is my second time i install Gentoo. In both times, i used the GRUB bootloader. Last time, i added "vga=791" in the line of kernel, and the font did shrink to the size i want (similar to the size in the minimal CD).

But this time, when i add that, reboot, my screen turns black and not even a word showing. But i can feel that the system still boot correctly. So i "blindly" went into the conf file and delete "vga=791". And reboot, then everything goes fine again, with the large ugly fonts.

Am i missing anything for this setting?

----------

## di1bert

Are you using plain old Vesa or the Vesa-tng driver ? Sounds like it's just a simple

problem with your bootloader configuration. Can you paste the relevant lines from

either your grub.conf or lilo.conf...

-m

----------

## midnite

/boot/grub/grub.conf

```
timeout 30

default 0

fallback 1

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux Hardened 2.6.20-r5

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.20-hardened-r5 root=/dev/hda3

title  Gentoo Linux Hardened 2.6.20-r5 (rescure shell)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.20-hardened-r5 root=/dev/hda3 init=/bin/bb
```

i followed the example "/boot/grub/grub.conf.sample" and the installation manual to write this up.

for "vga=791", i added at line 9.

Thanks!

----------

## nixnut

merged above three posts here.

----------

## midnite

do i need to install something in order achieve this? i guess not, because my minimal install CD can do this also, but i have installed nothing.

----------

## midnite

 *nixnut wrote:*   

> merged above three posts here.

 

Dear Site Admin,

Could you help in solving my problem?

My problem is not exactly the same with the one raised by vvale, they are also about the framebuffer though. And also the title of vvale's post is a bit deviated from mine. Merging our posts together may mislead users and lengthened the time of finding out a solution. Moreover, i did try vvale's solutions. But nothing improved. Do you know how to set it?

Thanks,

midnite

----------

## midnite

SOLVED, by myself, searching by my own.

watch up here: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash

just missed to compile framebuffer support in kernel.

----------

## m0rtal

I have similar problem, but I can't fix it in no way  :Sad: 

Here's my grub.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> timeout 1
> 
> default 0
> 
> fallback 1
> ...

 

adding ",1024x768-32@60" to "video=" statement WON'T change a resolution at all!

adding "vga=" statement ALWAYS results in a blank screen. Always, I mean adding vga=0x3** or vga=791 or vga=792, etc, etc, etc...

I DO have framebuffer support compiled in my kernel.

And, just in case, I have PCI Express nVidia 7600GT, which works perfect with Xorg.

----------

